# Possible competition - Alabama?



## ajmorgan25 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey guys, just wanted to throw an idea out (it's just an idea!).

There really seems to be a lack of competitions in the southeast (USA) and I was thinking that since I attend the University of Alabama, that this campus might be a good place to hold a competition. There's always people reserving auditoriums on campus for events so I'm sure that part wouldn't be hard. 

I was just wondering how many people would consider attending a competition in Tuscaloosa, AL at the University of Alabama campus. I guess if enough people would be interested, the competition would be sometime next semester. Leave some feedback! Thanks.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey! Nice idea man, I like it. We need more Southeastern competitions. Chattahoochee, Gwiz, and Decatur aren't enough compared to the West coast. I'll probably go and bring a couple people with me if you decide to make one.


----------



## cubekid57 (Nov 15, 2008)

that would be awesome to have a comp. here in alabama! I live in alabama and I am a major cuber who has been to 3 comps. I always wanted a competition here where I live. If it is set up I will definately be there!


----------

